# Trust Form



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Made a trust several years ago. Now I need to delete 3 names. Can’t afford a lawyer. Can I do it myself, and where can I get a form for free? Some Online say free, but then list charges.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I wouldn’t dream of altering a Trust without professional help. Than is quicksand you don’t want to step in.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You can't make changes to a signed legal agreement without a lawyer or without the consent or knowledge of all parties involved.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You can't make changes to a signed legal agreement without a lawyer ......


Sure you can. May not be the best thing to do, as Alice pointed out, but given the quality of lawyers, you might be ahead to do so if you hire a sorry one.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

A do it yourself job may put the Trust at risk, the beneficiaries at financial risk, and generally mess things up.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Ahhh, the disadvantage(s) of planning for the future via a trust....
Even estate lawyers have trouble keeping up with what can and can not be done or how it can be done. Guess that's one reason they say that you should have the trust "reviewed" every so often.......

But to answer your question; yes, you could mostly do it yourself - but I doubt if it would be legal or hold up if questioned.


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks. Don’t quite understand. I made the trust, no one knows what is in it but me. It is not good until I die. Why can’t I change it? Like a will???


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Ahhh, did you and a lawyer (maybe a estate planner type) set up the trust. If so the lawyer (as far as I believe) then filed (following all the rules and regulations) the trust with the county/court making it a "legal document". 

If this trust is just something you decided to write up and it's not filed following all rules and regulations then sure you can change it but, and I repeat but, it is not a legal document and most likely will not hold water if challenged. 

As far as I know the same goes for a will although there are different rules and regs that need be followed as per the state you reside in........


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yup. What he said. You think you made a trust. I sincerely doubt you made a legal trust. 

If you have your assets in a Trust, you would have had to file the Trust documents at your bank. 

And ditto to having filed it with the county.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Sure you can....Write an amendment to the trust, making sure it's dated. Sign in front of a notary.

www.nolo.com
www.legalzoom.com
www.elderlaw.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The Trust that I manage files tax returns, too.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Wolf mom said:


> Sure you can....Write an amendment to the trust, making sure it's dated. Sign in front of a notary.
> 
> www.nolo.com
> www.legalzoom.com
> www.elderlaw.com


The problem with "DIY" forms is you run the risk of an "OPPs" and not complying with state regs which can negate the whole thing.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mvick said:


> Thanks. Don’t quite understand. I made the trust, no one knows what is in it but me. It is not good until I die. Why can’t I change it? Like a will???


It sounds like you've merely written a note to yourself if that's the case.
I thought you had created an actual signed document involving more than one person.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I have always understood that once you give something to someone you can’t ungive it because it is no longer yours ?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Trusts are their own can of worms. But you know that.


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks all! Lots of good info. 
Working on it now.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Holographic (handwritten wills) are not valid in certain states - in other states, they are, but have to be done in a certain way. That would apply to trusts also.



Micheal said:


> The problem with "DIY" forms is you run the risk of an "OPPs" and not complying with state regs which can negate the whole thing.


Many sites will be state specific on their forms. They will ask for the state you live in and make the necessary changes for you to comply with your state's requirements. Check it out before you "just say no".


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Didn't say "no" do not use..... I stated that "you run the RISK of" not complying with current rules and regs......


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Risk is that the document isn’t valid.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Can't afford an attorney? A trust implies it has a value (assets). I would just reduce the value of your trust by the amount it would take to hire the attorney to write up a new trust.

Either that or ask the remaining beneficiaries to kick in some $$ for the new trust. Remind them that since, several of the current beneficiaries are going to be kicked out, there is more assets for the remaining ones to split up. A win-win.


----------

